# New from southern Michigan



## flipster (Dec 20, 2015)

I have been a MM since 1987 in Coldwater, Michigan.  I enjoy playing music in our local community band, and I play fiddle with a couple bands.  Our lodge building was purchased 100 years ago.  We have a good core of active members.  Hello to members here.


----------



## flipster (Dec 22, 2015)

We completed two FC tonight.  Both are good men who will be a great addition to our lodge.


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 24, 2015)

Greetings and welcome Brother!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum brother. Looking forward to seeing your posts.


----------



## JamesMichael (Dec 30, 2015)

Greetings from SW Michigan


----------



## flipster (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you.  We did the FC on the two men as planned.  One has now returned to Florida.  We will do a double MM at Greenleaf No. 349 in Kinderhook, Michigan (a cross road with a blinker), one from each lodge.  It is a first in our area.  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 2, 2016)

Howdi


----------



## flipster (Dec 14, 2021)

Bloke said:


> Howdi


Got pretty busy, and neglected my membership here.  I was elected WM and installed last Tuesday evening.  I was also awarded Mason of the Year.  Yup, Masons can keep a secret real well.  Didn't even know they were considering the award.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 14, 2021)

Congratulations on the Award and on Election to the East!

One piece of advice, listen to and lean on your Past Masters and Secretary.  They want you to succeed and will do what they can to help.  Also remember YOU now decide what goes on, take advice but make your own decisions.

Hope you have an amazing year!


----------



## flipster (Dec 15, 2021)

We had a great installation.  Visitors are still commenting that it was the best installation they had attended.  As each officer approached the East, I commented on a personal story about each, having known some since childhood.  It was a great night.  I'll use your advice.


----------

